# Kayaking Willard



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

I took my kayak to willard on sat. I was suprised to see other people along the **** fishing off their kayak, I decided to head south along eagle beach past the n. marina. I was only out for about 3 1/2 hrs, I caught all my wipers trolling a curley tail up and down the beach. I could have caught more but the sun was going down and I didn't want the bugs feast on my tired body. BTW I didn't see any boils? I was there 1 week ago, there were boils in quite a few places, but nothing this weekend.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

thats awesome. looks like fun!


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice report, thanks for sharing the info. How long were curley tails you were using? Did you see anyone else catching any?
WH


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

I was using 2inch curlys and a orange jig head, didn't see anyone around me so I dont know the score?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

When you troll do you use an electric motor or just paddle power?


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh I just paddled slow, and listen for the drag to scream.


----------

